# Fly fishing!



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

So, i think i wanna take up fly fishing i would prefer 9' rod and 6 wt. Just cause i heard thats a good beginner set up. Of course id be doing nymphing. Nothing crazy. But i was looking at about $200 combo. Or a rod and reel sold sep. That equal 200. Suggestions?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Echo ion reel $69
Redington crosswater $89
Add a good line, and your fishing!
You may be able to find cheaper gear but those are solid for the price. 
What are you going to be fishing for? That's also a good bit of info to pick the right weight setup. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

And.... I just realized I was in the steelhead fourm..... 7wt rod


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks ill look into it.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

A 6wt is definitely doable and I've done it many times, but yeah you're better off with a 7 or 8wt if your main target is steelhead.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

For nymphing a 10ft would be ideal.I would try to go with a 10'-11' 7wt using a 8 wt line


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

All great suggestions. Now the next question what are some popular nymphs for ohio steelhead?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I use 6wts for the larger rivers 5 for the smalles streams. a 9 or 9.5 foot rod. fast action with backbone. start out with a kit. theye reasonably priced and a great first setup. I think redington and ross both have good setups. go for the 9ft. its more suited for an all aroun rod. while I seldom use nymphs I do use nymphing tecniques while drifting buggers. I also dont use bobbers or extra weight. a few I have are pheasent tails. hares ear. and prince.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

look at LL Bean as well. Fee shipping and will replace anything that is ever broke. They have great quality outfits all set up and ready to fish for a great price! above and lower than your price point! 9 foot 7 weight


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

You can often do a Cabela's fulls setup for about $200 that will have backing and line already on the reel. If you're just trying the sport out to see if you like it, I would go that route.

If you want to do separates, you can get a Lamson Konik reel for under $100 and a match it up with a Redington Pursuit 9' 8wt for about $120. Line, backing, and leader will run you probably another $50.


----------



## banshe2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Spend your money on the rod. The reel does nothing but hold the line. (ok, maybe a little more, but not much) Make sure you buy a Large Arbor reel. Unless you need the set-up today, keep your eye on the marketplace. Many "flyfishermen" purchase outfits because they want to get into it. Many of them get frustrated and sell off the stuff for next to nothing. In the last year I have purchased a Croix Legend ultra and an Orvis Batenkill LA for less than 150 bucks. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahhh god idea... garbage picking from the guy that doesnt want to spend the time to learn. Thankfully i have the time and patience for something new. Another mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

banshe2008 said:


> Spend your money on the rod. The reel does nothing but hold the line. (ok, maybe a little more, but not much) Make sure you buy a Large Arbor reel. Unless you need the set-up today, keep your eye on the marketplace. Many "flyfishermen" purchase outfits because they want to get into it. Many of them get frustrated and sell off the stuff for next to nothing. In the last year I have purchased a Croix Legend ultra and an Orvis Batenkill LA for less than 150 bucks. Just my 2 cents.


Very true when I got started I bought tons of flies for pennies on the dollar on eBay. I tie them now because it's fun.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

banshe2008 said:


> Spend your money on the rod. The reel does nothing but hold the line. (ok, maybe a little more, but not much) Make sure you buy a Large Arbor reel. Unless you need the set-up today, keep your eye on the marketplace. Many "flyfishermen" purchase outfits because they want to get into it. Many of them get frustrated and sell off the stuff for next to nothing. In the last year I have purchased a Croix Legend ultra and an Orvis Batenkill LA for less than 150 bucks. Just my 2 cents.


I agree with finding used items on forums - thats a great idea because people are always looking to upgrade and for newer/better things.

However, I will have to disagree that the reel is meaningless other than for holding line. The drag itself, and properly set at that, is probably the biggest reason that people lose fish when fly fishing. I am of the belief that a good drag is more important than a good rod.

But thats just my $.02


----------



## jignmaggot (Oct 17, 2012)

banshe2008 said:


> Spend your money on the rod. The reel does nothing but hold the line. (ok, maybe a little more, but not much) Make sure you buy a Large Arbor reel. Unless you need the set-up today, keep your eye on the marketplace. Many "flyfishermen" purchase outfits because they want to get into it. Many of them get frustrated and sell off the stuff for next to nothing. In the last year I have purchased a Croix Legend ultra and an Orvis Batenkill LA for less than 150 bucks. Just my 2 cents.



Actually if you are going to be using this set up more for steelhead than anything I would recommend putting you money into a reel instead of a rod.

Reason being is that with any 9/10ft rod you will be able to make any cast,mend, and throw any flies you want without issue not matter what you spend on a rod. As you fall in love with the sport you will learn to appreciate different types of "actions" in rods and in the future you could maybe drop so more money on a higher end rod if you want.

The only thing that needs to function when hooking up with a steelhead is you reel/drag system. Some guys will tell you they play fish with their hands but, in reality that reel can react faster than you and your hands trying to give and take line. You dont need to spend a fortune but if you are gonna spend money on one or the other go with a nicer reel. Like the guys said above make sure whatever reel you get is a large arbor. 

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> I am of the belief that a good drag is more important than a good rod.


Yes, maybe for tuna, billfish, or other salt species. Overrun and free spool protection, which are adequately provided with spring and pawl, are all that is needed for any river fish.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Look into a lamson reel. They are worth every penny (even the cheap model)

And get a fighting butt on the rod (which ever you decide on)


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Your reel is proportional to the size of fish you're catching. Most people who Flyfish for steelhead lose the fish more so because of drag not because of the rod. Obviously the drag needs to be set right and you need to know how to fight the fish, but the drag is very important.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess the thousands of atlantic salmon fisherman and PNW steelhead fisherman that have caught huge fish on spring and pawl reels must not know what they're doing. Also the most well regarded fly reel ever, the Perfect, has no drag. Hmmm...


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

We're not all Pacific Northwest Atlantic salmon fishermen. Perhaps you should write a column for flyfisherman magazine or Field & Stream instead.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

You were speaking of big fish, so outside of sturgeon or musky, salmon and steelhead are pretty much the biggest. Reels are a personal preference and you should use whatever pleases you, but I just didn't want newbies believing the myth you NEED a drag reel for freshwater fly fishing.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I understand that. But you're talking to somebody who's asking for an entry-level beginner rod and reel. If somebody's looking for an entry-level system it probably means that they shouldn't start off with an advanced set up. that's only going to irritate them and lose bunch of the fish that they're catching. 

For the average person that fish up here for steel a couple months a year, a regular setup is just fine and they'll land more fish. 

I personally like the idea of using your hand as the drag. But I'm not advanced enough to tell somebody else to go out and do it when theyre looking for their first fly fishing rod


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Look at Albright fly fishing. GP or GPX reels are very good and have and outstanding drag. I use the GPX 9wt on MI kings and they have served me very well. Good luck.


----------



## jignmaggot (Oct 17, 2012)

Steelie.B said:


> You were speaking of big fish, so outside of sturgeon or musky, salmon and steelhead are pretty much the biggest. Reels are a personal preference and you should use whatever pleases you, but I just didn't want newbies believing the myth you NEED a drag reel for freshwater fly fishing.


You must read to much, If he's new at it, there is no reason to start out without a drag system. I've lived in the NW and umm ya any competent fly fisherman uses a reel with a drag system.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

All of the Roland Martins on here need to relax! Let the gentleman go out and get a ready to fish outfit from redington, ll bean, cabelas, ect. 

9 foot 7 weight is the ticket for around here. Enjoy Brother!


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

My first combo for steelhead was a three forks/prestige plus combo from cabelas. I bought the 8wt 9' combo. It is currently $90. It will be hard to find a nicer combo for that price. The combo will work great. The only thing I might do is buy different fly line. The line that comes with it is definitely usable but I found it easier to use with a higher quality line. No need to spend a lot of money on a combo when you might not even like fly fishing.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> Your reel is proportional to the size of fish you're catching. Most people who Flyfish for steelhead lose the fish more so because of drag not because of the rod. Obviously the drag needs to be set right and you need to know how to fight the fish, but the drag is very important.


Yes. I agree 100%. Before I got my lamson I had lost a couple because of the drag being tighter then I thought due to inconsistantancy of the reel.

Never have that problem with the lamson. Plus alway store you reels with the drag wide open for better life of the drag system. 

I'd never go heavier than a 7wt for steelhead. 


And yes a Cabela's "complete" system is always a fail safe way to go. True lifetime replacement!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

He needs a super duper pooper large bogdan reel with a top end $1000 scotj rods to catch these fish. 



having said that Ive caught steelhead on a $5 bamboo pole the kind you buy at kmart running cheap fly line on it with no reel.

any grammar spelling errors are not my probkem. blame the west end tavern.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive always been interested in fly fishing and plan to get into it eventually , maybe when the kids are all gone and my time and money arent arent so short. Ive seen fly fishing being called an art form and I believe it. Seems like a very rewarding way to spend some time , even if you dont catch anything. Good luck in your efforts.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Alright guys, here is what i got today...Daiwa Algonquin-A 9 foot rod. and an Echo Solo 7 wt. reel combo w/ fly line for 95 bucks. I got one 10.5 ft. 10 lbs leader, with 4 stone fly nymphs and 2 whiteish egg patterns. This is all from the amazing and helpful guys from RodMakers in strongsville. Im all rigged up and ready to fly. I will be running an egg pattern about 12" above the stone nymph. This was also his suggestion from now untill march. I am extremely happy and cant wait to hit the river.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck in you fly fishing venture, keep us posted


----------

